# Episode 15: Oh Lord(y), We?re LOST With A Double Dip Of Grease(d) Lightnin?!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Jefferman and Stanerio stroll down memory lane reminiscing about Grease: Rockin’ Rydell Edition, unintentionally deliver the equivalent of a master class on why you should see (and own) Universal’s new 2-disc re-issue of film noir legend Double Indemnity, debate the worthiness of yet another New Line release of The Lord of [...]

More...


----------

